# Is This True? **Graphic**



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

I can't look at that stuff. Not sure what you saw but if they have it on video it's probably true. PETA is pretty extreme and they have a stringent agenda but their videos are usually pretty legit which is why corporations give in to their demands.


----------



## GreenTreeFrog (Sep 26, 2009)

That is horrific.


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

Yeah, I watched a tiny bit of it and that was only because I needed to show myself why I'm a veg and to keep from giving in to my craving for chik-fil-a. I had read and heard that factory farms were bad but I had no idea just how bad. The little bit I did see was horrific and will keep me from ever even thinking about eating meat again!


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

trIplEcrOwngIrl said:


> Yeah, I watched a tiny bit of it and that was only because I needed to show myself why I'm a veg and to keep from giving in to my craving for chik-fil-a. I had read and heard that factory farms were bad but I had no idea just how bad. The little bit I did see was horrific and will keep me from ever even thinking about eating meat again!


Just an honest question. Would you eat meat from a farmer? I mean, they bred the cow, had the calf, raised it, and butchered it?


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I think that PETA shows the worst side of everything. The cattle companies I know of, that people I know have worked for or with, don't treat their animals like that. They are castrated and branded at a young age, and it is not nearly that painful or traumatic, and as for dehorning, thats done by cauterizing the buds before they even start turning into horns, and again its not quite as painful, and the animal isn't being pulled around like that. I really don't know much about poultry, but when the animals are that companies livelihood, and money, they may not treat them like kings, but they certainly don't go around kicking and beating on them, because thats just money they've lost when the animal dies, or gets injured. Obviously there are people out there who don't treat their animals at all well no matter what kind of housing they have, otherwise we wouldn't need PETA or the humane society. You have to take it with a grain of salt though. When PETA is going after a company, or trying to convince people to be vegans, they aren't going to show the good side of the operation the animal is in. They aren't going to show the cattle that come from a cattle ranch, and DO live out in a pasture grazing until its time to go to slaughter, they aren't going to show the chicken farms who do free range chicken eggs. All they are going to show is the bad stuff, and the bad operations.


----------



## michellef (Nov 7, 2010)

That video is the reason that I became a vegetarian almost 7 years ago. Since then, I developed a severe distaste for meat (tried going back a few years ago) and now continue to not eat it because I don't like it.


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

They definitely show the worst of the worst but that is who needs the whistle blowing. We just need more companies like whole foods. Call me a hippie, but I love whole foods!


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

Arksly said:


> Just an honest question. Would you eat meat from a farmer? I mean, they bred the cow, had the calf, raised it, and butchered it?


If I liked beef, yes. The only meat I really enjoy though is chicken and if factory farms is where my chicken comes from, then I sure don't enjoy it enough to put the animals through that kind of suffering.

dressagebelle-I agree. These are problably the worst farms. But, do they get much better than this? Besides the smaller organic farms that really depend of these animals and do their absolute best to care for them. Now, using my commen sence, I cannot see many people who's income depends on these animals making it safely to slaughter letting too many pigs freeze to the sides of trucks. I can however imagine the living conditions shown in that video are pretty basic. Which is absolutly repolsive. So, while I agree that this is difinatly the bad side of livestock/poultry farming, I just wonder if the bad side is the minority or the majority.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree with dressagebelle. PETA only shows you the bad. They make one incident at a slaughterhouse sound like it happens everywhere. They never show you the good part of it, they never show you the high percent of slaughter that goes right and is well regulated. They'll only show you the small percentage of bad slaughterhouses. 

They'll say hey look at the pretty animal! How could you slaughter/eat that poor helpless creature? They try to attack your emotions. And if you disagree with them they'll resort to calling you ignorant. Don't even bother with PETA, or even SHARK for that matter.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Big whoop. PETA showed a video of a disgruntled employee doing things they really shouldnt have, and now ALL farms are this way._

_Sounds one sided to me._

_Not sure how a pig could freeze to the side of a truck....unless they peed on the wall and then went up against it. _

_The bad side is the minority. A pig farmer will not get paid for his dead pig, so they wouldn't they waste money on feed and such, just for it to get hurt on the way to where he gets paid. _


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow, really?

"Piglets in factory farms are castrated, have hunks of flesh torn from their ears, and have their tails chopped off, all without sedatives."

As a person who used to have show pigs back in the high school days, I can tell you the truth about this. Yes, our hogs are castrated... without sedatives. They are very young, and commonly still nursing on mom. It is quick, you just cut little slits and pull some stuff out. The next day they are fine.

Hunks of flesh torn from their ears? LOL. We "notch" their ears for identification purposes and to prevent inbreeding throughout hog breeding farms. You have these pliar-like things that cut out a little triangle from the edge of their ear, they don't even bleed.

Tails chopped off? No, but we do trim them. You take off about 1/4 of an inch, it may bleed a little, but they're fine in an hour. We do this because the pigs will start chewing on each other's tails or get them ripped off. Sometimes when they start chewing they will become cannibalistic and start eating at eachother. I've seen it happen.

I love how peta twists things and finds the most disturbing cases ever and show cases them as the norm.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

TripleCrownGirl, go find the Rant About PETA thread in...Teen Talk? I think that's where it's at. PETA targets emotions of people rather than using actual facts. They make every last thing look like abuse. Have you ever given an animal a dirty look? Abusive to them. So is owning pets. 

The majority of them also have absolutely NO IDEA what they're talking about. (ie, try googling PETA's response to Eight Belles being euthanized. They had a huge fit and said she could have been saved. She's a horse. She broke two legs. Nothing could have been done. They protested the Preakness and the Belmont and made all sorts of statements about it.)

Also, those horses you have? You have to open your gate and let them free because how could you be so cruel as to 1) keep them contained and 2) even THINK about getting on their backs and sticking a piece of cold metal in their mouth, then forcing them around?


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think we can agree to come to a conclusion that peta is a pathetic organization. The end


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

*snorts*

I love how vegetarianism is the ONLY option according to them. Newsflash folks, humans weren't designed to be vegetarians. We will NEVER abolish the slaughter of animals, so I don't understand why more effort isn't placed on IMPROVING conditions.

Great, YOU don't eat meat, animals are still dying horrifically. I fail to understand where the difference has been made.


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

ehh.. I dont know if pathetic is the term I would use for them. They are remarkable at marketing. I genuinely think that they mean well. Definitely crazy in a way that doesn't always help the cause they are promoting. They think that all equestrians are evil because we imprison horses and force them to do things they don't want to do. Obviously not true! But if they published a video showing some jerk blatently abusing horses I would pay attention to it. Certainly doesn't happen everywhere but that doesn't mean its not happening somewhere. Its the handful of idiots that ruin it for the rest of us who are decent.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Shasta1981 said:


> I genuinely think that they mean well.


No Shasta, they do not. They may have initially started out meaning well, but the message got lost a long time ago, and it's been replaced by rabid animal rights fanaticism.

PETA is nothing but a terrorist organization, paid for by people who think they 'mean well', and who are swayed by celebrity endorsements.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Shasta1981 said:


> ehh.. I dont know if pathetic is the term I would use for them. They are remarkable at marketing. I genuinely think that they mean well. Definitely crazy in a way that doesn't always help the cause they are promoting. They think that all equestrians are evil because we imprison horses and force them to do things they don't want to do. Obviously not true! But if they published a video showing some jerk blatently abusing horses I would pay attention to it. Certainly doesn't happen everywhere but that doesn't mean its not happening somewhere. Its the handful of idiots that ruin it for the rest of us who are decent.


But the thing is if they showed that jerk abuses horses, they'd make it sound like EVERYONE abuses their horses.

ETA: Also that peta comics "Your Mommy kills animals" That is NOT meaning well.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> PETA is nothing but a terrorist organization, paid for by people who think they 'mean well', and who are swayed by celebrity endorsements.


_Last I heard was that they are actually one of the top watched terrorist groups out there...._


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

Katesrider, that's an interesting point. There probably would be some crazies who would stand that ground. 

Speedracer - I think of ALF as a terrorist org.


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm just going to say i wouldn't give up eating meat because of them. 

No one scratch out my eyes. I'm not at all educated about PETA, only they abuses animals.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Katesrider011 said:


> But the thing is if they showed that jerk abuses horses, they'd make it sound like EVERYONE abuses their horses.
> 
> ETA: Also that peta comics "Your Mommy kills animals" That is NOT meaning well.


And comparing eating meat to the Holocaust is also not meaning well. That is beyond offensive.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Hopalong, nobody's going to bash you for eating meat. Nobody would bash you if you said you didn't eat it, either.

If someone makes a decision to become vegetarian, vegan, or ovo-lacto for whatever reason, then I respect it. I'd only not give them respect if they started spouting off about the horrible, cruel, evil MEAT EATERS! 

I'm an unrepentant meat eater. I like meat and plan to eat meat, eggs, butter, milk, cheese, etc. my whole life. That's part of the reason I'm going to be raising chickens.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I didn't watch the material since I can guess what's there behind the link.

I think that you need to be careful when having information from sources like that. Sure there are something to improve most of times and also some cases in which there can be some more wrong with the thing, but most of times sources like that are strongly biased and show only one side of the thing.

When having information like that, it's good to have it from different sources and collect some different opinions. It's still also good to check that the sources are truthworthy and if possible, kind of scientific. PETA or other organizations like that wouldn't be the first ones in my list when weighing attributes like those.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I agree with SR: I'm all for vegetarians. They can do what they want. I just don't want to hear all about how evil I am for loving my ham. My friend did this for a while. Except when I asked what brought on that decision, she went on a rant about PETA and their videos.

She got a mouthful from me. She stayed a vegetarian for a few years, mostly because I don't think she liked the taste of beef in the first place. 

I personally hate the taste of beef. I wish I did. My whole family eats ribs and burgers and steaks all the time. It looks tasty, but I think it tastes awful. The smell of ribs cooking makes me gag. I've started liking burgers, but since I never eat it, my stomach gets upset when I do. 

But me and my ham and milk will be over here. mmm. Maybe some eggs too.


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

No I wouldn't jump down someone's throat because they eat meat. I'm a vegetarian but I'm fully aware of the food chain and that not everyone does the same things I do.


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

Poseidon said:


> And comparing eating meat to the Holocaust is also not meaning well. That is beyond offensive.


That's off-colored, insensitive, and will not help their causes. I hadn't heard that.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Poseidon said:


> And comparing eating meat to the Holocaust is also not meaning well. That is beyond offensive.


No kidding! :evil:

Comparing processing animals to the murder of thousands of innocent people? That's beyond whacked, and right into evil! :-x


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Shasta1981 said:


> Speedracer - I think of ALF as a terrorist org.


They are. You should also be aware that they're approved of and funded by PETA.


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> They are. You should also be aware that they're approved of and funded by PETA.


 
Get out. Are you sure?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Shasta1981 said:


> That's off-colored, insensitive, and will not help their causes. I hadn't heard that.


A lot of people haven't. The campaign was called Holocaust On Your Plate. A friend of mine showed it to me right after it was started, which was probably..4 or 5 years ago. It was a commercial that showed a dark forest and a voiceover saying "They came for us in the night.." etc, basically describing the Nazis breaking into Jewish homes and taking them away. Then it faded to black and said "Stop the animal Holocaust. Become a vegetarian." I was extremely offended and I'm not Jewish or anything.

However, that video is nowhere to be found. I think you can google Holocaust on Your Plate, but they've removed almost everything related to that campaign from their website, including that commercial.

ETA:


Speed Racer said:


> Comparing processing animals to the murder of thousands of innocent people? That's beyond whacked, and right into evil!


Actually, it's more like 11 million people. 6 million Jews, 5 million various other people like mentally handicapped and the like.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Shasta, yes ma'am, quite positive.

So do you still think PETA 'means well'?


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Shasta, yes ma'am, quite positive.
> 
> So do you still think PETA 'means well'?


 
No. No, I don't think so. That's messed up.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Poseidon said:


> Actually, it's more like 11 million people. 6 million Jews, 5 million various other people like mentally handicapped and the like.


Yes, I should have said 'hundreds of thousands' instead; my bad. :wink:

Agreed, it wasn't just Jews that the Nazis wanted 'cleansed'. The Romany were part of the Holocaust, as were any number of 'undesirables' and 'inferiors'. :evil:


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

God gave me incisors for a reason...to shred meat. 

That being said, I have lots of veggie friends and both my children could easily be vegetarians. I am a 'mind your own business and I'll mind mine' type of person. Don't push your beliefs on anyone and I wont push mine on you. 

*sits SR down* When I was 14, I was a member of PETA. Back then, they weren't all fanatical and insane with the marketing. I received a magazine that basically went over things they were working on. Shampoos being tested on rabbits, dog shelters putting down dogs after a few days, how cats need to be protected on Halloween. Nothing crazy. The first sign of crazy and I was out of there. I believe it was an article about how horses were being abused across the country...by being stall kept. Game over. I am crazy enough, I don't need any help!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Cori, they _market_ to the young, naive, and those with a good heart, because those are the people who will ask the least questions. Show them some slick ad copy, throw in a heartfelt plea about donations, and you have yourself another sucker on the line to help fuel your sick agenda.

Shasta, do you feel betrayed now? Angry? Even a little nauseous? Yeah, that comes when you find out someone or some organization you thought was doing good, is really about something else entirely.

As Jack Nicholson said in _As Good As It Gets_, "Go sell crazy someplace else. We're all stocked up here."


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I believe I got my membership application when we adopted a cat from HSUS. Mom thought it was a good idea, since the pamphlet they sent was all about helping animals and how you got to see what they were doing behind the scenes to stomp out animal cruelty. Sounds great! In actuality....


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Cori, they _market_ to the young, naive, and those with a good heart, because those are the people who will ask the least questions.
> 
> Show them some slick ad copy, throw in a heartfelt plea about donations, and you have yourself another sucker on the line to help fuel your sick agenda.
> 
> Shasta, do feel betrayed now? Angry? Even a little nauseous? Yeah, that comes when you find out someone or some organization you thought was doing good, is really about something else entirely.


Ha! I knew that they were crazy but I guess I didn't realize HOW crazy. I'm disappointed though, yes. I think its sad.


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

Ok, definatly the minority then . I knew PETA was crazy but for some reason this just seemed legit and I had to know. It is really disapointing that an organization that could have done such good had to go all wacko . I am a vegatarian but mainly because I don't like meat, so why not just cut it out. I am definatly not against eating meat though, I just don't want to.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

You think the Holocaust thing was bad? Have you seen the "Unhappy Meals" that they were forcing on little children at McDonald's? Or when they hung Ronald McDonald out front of the play area and pretended to slit his throat with fake blood flying everywhere, saying "that's where they get chicken nuggets"? It's one thing to protest, but when you bring it around little kids, that's way too far...


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Apachie, like all bullies, they target the most vulnerable and those unable to fight back.

PETA also hangs around county/state fairs, and harasses the young 4H show goers. Any youngster with an animal in hand is fair game to them. They make me sick! :-x

They always run away like the cowards they are, when the adults find out what's going on. 

PETA is nothing but a dirty, four letter word as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

simple point is...it is awful..PETA does show the worst stuff..they don't show the good farmers..and by being veg or vegan..Your not going to stop it..Really? think about all the people that eat meat..I do..I don't like animal cruelty and I am TOTALLY against it..I can see why you would choose to be veg or vegan but just cause you don't eat the chicken doesn't mean your saving it..it just goes to the next Chick Fil A customer..Not trying to be mean..Just honest.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

DrumRunner said:


> simple point is...it is awful..PETA does show the worst stuff..they don't show the good farmers..and by being veg or vegan..Your not going to stop it..Really? think about all the people that eat meat..I do..I don't like animal cruelty and I am TOTALLY against it..I can see why you would choose to be veg or vegan but just cause you don't eat the chicken doesn't mean your saving it..it just goes to the next Chick Fil A customer..Not trying to be mean..Just honest.


Exactly. They don't pardon a chicken and let it go into the wild so "it can be fweeee!" because you decided to be a vegetarian.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

DrumRunner said:


> simple point is...it is awful..PETA does show the worst stuff..they don't show the good farmers..and by being veg or vegan..Your not going to stop it..Really? think about all the people that eat meat..I do..I don't like animal cruelty and I am TOTALLY against it..I can see why you would choose to be veg or vegan but just cause you don't eat the chicken doesn't mean your saving it..it just goes to the next Chick Fil A customer..Not trying to be mean..Just honest.


I assume vegetarians already know this. By being vegetarian the person feels he/she isn't the cause of the animal being slaughtered, which is true cause if you don't by it, then it's not in demand for you so you aren't giving slaughterhouses any profit by not buying. 

I'm not a vegetarian, that's just my viewpoint.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

COMPLETELY agree with SR.....LOL Poseidon..exactly my point.


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

DrumRunner said:


> simple point is...it is awful..PETA does show the worst stuff..they don't show the good farmers..and by being veg or vegan..Your not going to stop it..Really? think about all the people that eat meat..I do..I don't like animal cruelty and I am TOTALLY against it..I can see why you would choose to be veg or vegan but just cause you don't eat the chicken doesn't mean your saving it..it just goes to the next Chick Fil A customer..Not trying to be mean..Just honest.


Oh come on now. If it makes someone feel better about their own character then why would you discourage that? Those of us who are vegetarian have our reasons for taking up that lifestyle. You could argue that nothing that any one person does will make a difference in most matters.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Katesrider011 said:


> I assume vegetarians already know this. By being vegetarian the person feels he/she isn't the cause of the animal being slaughtered, which is true cause if you don't by it, then it's not in demand for you so you aren't giving slaughterhouses any profit by not buying.
> 
> I'm not a vegetarian, that's just my viewpoint.


I see what you're saying, but the ratio of vegetarians to meat eaters probably isn't big enough to make a considerable difference in their profit. If half the country suddenly became vegetarians to protest slaughterhouses, then yeah, it would work that way. But people like their meat.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Poseidon said:


> I see what you're saying, but the ratio of vegetarians to meat eaters probably isn't big enough to make a considerable difference in their profit. If half the country suddenly became vegetarians to protest slaughterhouses, then yeah, it would work that way. But people like their meat.


No the ratio isn't very big I don't think, but since vegetarians aren't paying for the meat they aren't giving slaughterhouses any profit out of their own pockets and that's what they feel good about. 

But then there's Peta who are completely absurd.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Katesrider011 said:


> By being vegetarian the person feels he/she isn't the cause of the animal being slaughtered, which is true cause if you don't by it, then it's not in demand for you so you aren't giving slaughterhouses any profit by not buying.


Kates, whether or not someone eats meat, they're still using animal byproducts. Animal byproducts are in everything we use, from clothing, to soap, to makeup, to shoe polish, etc. 

If someone wants to not eat meat, I salute their decision. If they're doing it because they don't feel right about eating meat, then who am I to say it's a futile effort? It's a very personal and individual decision, and in the end, we all have to do what we can in order to feel good about ourselves and to be able to sleep at night.


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

DrumRunner said:


> simple point is...it is awful..PETA does show the worst stuff..they don't show the good farmers..and by being veg or vegan..Your not going to stop it..Really? think about all the people that eat meat..I do..I don't like animal cruelty and I am TOTALLY against it..I can see why you would choose to be veg or vegan but just cause you don't eat the chicken doesn't mean your saving it..it just goes to the next Chick Fil A customer..Not trying to be mean..Just honest.


Umm, I don't know if you are talking specifficly to me or not here, but I'm not a veg just cause I think I am saving the chicken, I just really don't like it. Plus, even though I'm not stoping the cruelness in the meat industry(cause not every farm is kind to there animals, lets face it, just how kind can you be and still make money?), I'm doing my best not to support it.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Kates, whether or not someone eats meat, they're still using animal byproducts. Animal byproducts are in everything we use, from clothing, to soap, to makeup, to shoe polish, etc.
> 
> If someone wants to not eat meat, I salute their decision. If they're doing it because they don't feel right about eating meat, then who am I to say it's a futile effort? It's a very personal and individual decision, and in the end, we all have to do what we can in order to feel good about ourselves and to be able to sleep at night.


I know, I was just saying why they personally chose not to eat meat.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I understand what you're saying..and I'm not trying to be mean or negative about vegetarians or vegans..If that's your life style that is fine and I respect that and your choice to not eat meat..But like Poseidon said, unless half the country gets together and decides to challenge the meat industry nothing is going to happen..I'm just stating my point of view and how I was raised..PETA is a joke though..They are ridiculous idiots trying to prove to themselves that they are the greater people..The do prey on young kids and try to push their way on them then go running when parents realize whats going on..they are sneaky and manipulating..only thing I have to say about them..and that's being nice.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

trIplEcrOwngIrl said:


> Umm, I don't know if you are talking specifficly to me or not here, but I'm not a veg just cause I think I am saving the chicken, I just really don't like it. Plus, even though I'm not stoping the cruelness in the meat industry(cause not every farm is kind to there animals, lets face it, just how kind can you be and still make money?), I'm doing my best not to support it.


 
No. I was not pointing you out..I'm sorry if it seemed that way. I really didn't mean for it to be like that.


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

^^ it's okay, I just wasn't sure so I answered


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

Triplecrown I don't think anyone was directing anything to you. Its just a general conversation. 

SR, yes exactly my point. If it helps you sleep at night that's really all that matters.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

^^ completely agree..it's about what makes YOU happy..not everyone else in the world..


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

Shasta1981 said:


> Triplecrown I don't think anyone was directing anything to you. Its just a general conversation.
> 
> SR, yes exactly my point. If it helps you sleep at night that's really all that matters.


Yeah, sorry I didn't mean to sorund like I was offended or anything, I just read it wrong


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I can understand when people don't want to eat meat because they don't feel right about eating a living thing. Totally get it.

Like anything however, when it is taken to the extreme (ie comparing slaughter to the holocaust?! Making kids eat unhappy meals?! Harassing kids at livestock shows?!) it really ticks me off.

Once there was a cattle show at a state fair where I was showing horses. I saw some activist lady make her kid wade through some cow crap until his shoes were covered/nasty (and it was even on his bare legs) and then she took pictures. Seriously? I'm sure they ended up on some activist site and was portrayed as how "normally" unsanitary the shows are.


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

Eliz said:


> Like anything however, when it is taken to the extreme (ie comparing slaughter to the holocaust?! Making kids eat unhappy meals?! Harassing kids at livestock shows?!) it really ticks me off.


I agree, I can't believe I didn't realize who they really are. I am sooo fed up with PETA! I can't believe I let them get a hold of my emotions :-x


----------



## flicka101 (Dec 31, 2010)

wow,thats horrrible.As a farmers daughter i am horrified.we have cows for milking purposes onley. We have big pastures and let the cows graze. We NEVER beat our cows. We also have a pasture for our older cows to live out their life.we also keep them clean.We have chickens for eggs porposes onley also.They also have a fenced in place and a cooping house.Seeing that video is hoffifying.i didnt know what terrible things where happining.Thanks for putting that link up.I will deffintly not eat as much meet now.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Flicka, why don't you read the whole thread? It might give you a better idea of what's actually going on.


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

flicka101 said:


> wow,thats horrrible.As a farmers daughter i am horrified.we have cows for milking purposes onley. We have big pastures and let the cows graze. We NEVER beat our cows. We also have a pasture for our older cows to live out their life.we also keep them clean.We have chickens for eggs porposes onley also.They also have a fenced in place and a cooping house.Seeing that video is hoffifying.i didnt know what terrible things where happining.Thanks for putting that link up.I will deffintly not eat as much meet now.


Kudos to you and your farm!! That is wonderful! However, I wouldn't let that video influence you to much, while I think there is some truth to that when it comes to factory farms, you have to look up the facts for yourself, not let PETA only show your the worst.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

i was about to vomit so i turned it off...


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

What I find amusing about PETA is that they steal and poison domestic dogs because they think they are being treated bad, but they build doghouses for dog owners. Hmm.

Has anyone seen the documentary on the creator of PETA? That's just...wrong.


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

I love my meat, and I love my Chick Fil A. I waited 24 hours to get free meals for a year!lol.

Anywho, I don't trust anything PETA says anymore. They are going about everything the wrong way. One girl in my speech class did a speech on how good PETA was, the next day I did an Anti-PETA speech, she wasn't there. :/ 

I respect anyone's decision to become a vegan/vegetarian. But I HATE it when they force their views on me. PETA's ultimate goal is total animal liberation, no pet ownership or meat eating. I am against animal cruelty, and only support organizations that actually help animals.


What really sucks is when your fave celebs support them. :/


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm definitely a meat eater, I don't think I could go Veg but totally respect those who can. 

I have no problems with organizations & people raising issues & questions regarding how our meat is raised, slaughtered & processed but Peta takes things well past the extreme. Are all farms bad, no. Are there those that are, absolutely. That goes with anything though, there is always good & bad. 

I do have issues with how our store bought food sources are handled in general, but I'm certainly no Peta extremist. More of an organic buff, but not extreme about that either. My biggest problem with the meat industry is pumping the animals full of hormones & antibiotics. For that reason alone, we do as much as we can ourselves. We raise our own chickens, just had 30 done and wow was it good fried in my cast iron skillet! We have laying hens also, raise a steer every year, a couple hogs & my hubby is an avid hunter so we also eat our fair share of venison, pheasant & quail. Yesterday I caught my own dinner out of the pond & had a catfish fry with my neighbors. I also do an acre garden & can our own veggies. Saves tons of money and I know what's in what we eat. 

Sorry to get sidetracked. I can remember them protesting at the state fair when I was very young, created a huge scene and completely took away from the hard work all of the kids had put into their show animals.


----------



## Magaidh (Apr 13, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> I'm an unrepentant meat eater. I like meat and plan to eat meat, eggs, butter, milk, cheese, etc. my whole life. That's part of the reason I'm going to be raising chickens.


Hey guys, I haven't read this whole thread but Speed is right on here! Yes, there are cruelties that happen in factory farming. If you are really passionate about making a change, then start raising some meat animals yourself. Some chickens or turkeys, or a pig, even a steer is quite doable for a lot of people.

Of course, that's not always an option, so support your local family farmers. Buy your meat products from a place where you can see that they are well cared for, are not fed antibiotics and hormone-filled feeds, and where they will live a healthy life out of doors. The "slow food movement" and the "100 mile diet" and others are really taking off, at least here in Canada. If more people were to make this conscious decision to support local food, they'd feel a lot better about eating meat, I think.

ETA: I must have been writing when you posted MH. That's the exact mentality that will help change the meat industry. Good for you guys!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks Magaidh! It's a lot of work, but it is very worth it. It certainly can be done and very affordably at that if one is willing to put in the time. I sat down and figured once what we save and it was substantial, but that's the smallest of the benefits. The biggest benefit I see is that is has taught my daughter (who will be 6 on thursday) an immense sense of responsibility. The laying hens are her "girls" and she is 100% responsible for their care, they are like her friends and literally lay in her lap to be petted. 

I think becoming more self-sustainable and supporting locally grown foods is not only responsible, but important in the fast paced, mass produced world we live in.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

dressagebelle said:


> I think that PETA shows the worst side of everything. The cattle companies I know of, that people I know have worked for or with, don't treat their animals like that. They are castrated and branded at a young age, and it is not nearly that painful or traumatic, and as for dehorning, thats done by cauterizing the buds before they even start turning into horns, and again its not quite as painful, and the animal isn't being pulled around like that. I really don't know much about poultry, but when the animals are that companies livelihood, and money, they may not treat them like kings, but they certainly don't go around kicking and beating on them, because thats just money they've lost when the animal dies, or gets injured. Obviously there are people out there who don't treat their animals at all well no matter what kind of housing they have, otherwise we wouldn't need PETA or the humane society. You have to take it with a grain of salt though. When PETA is going after a company, or trying to convince people to be vegans, they aren't going to show the good side of the operation the animal is in. They aren't going to show the cattle that come from a cattle ranch, and DO live out in a pasture grazing until its time to go to slaughter, they aren't going to show the chicken farms who do free range chicken eggs. All they are going to show is the bad stuff, and the bad operations.


 I have to agree with the post. They will always show the worst case scenario. It's hard to know which places are still functioning this way, but it's true that most places are much more humane than what you see in the video. Do you realize that there are some human children and adults who go through very abusive situations as well? human beings who are tortured mutulated and/or starved to death?

As long as humans are around, you will see all sorts of really unfortunate and sad situations.


----------

